# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PIÑA GOLDEN MD2 CAMPAÑA NOVIEMBRE MADRE DE DIOS

## vlima

ATENCIÓN CIUDADES DE CUSCO, PUNO, APURIMAC, AREQUIPA, TACNA Y MOQUEGUA.
SE PONE EN OFERTA PIÑA GOLDEN MD2 DE UNA ORGANIZACIÓN EN MADRE DE DIOS PARA LA CAMPAÑA DE NOVIEMBRE.
VOLUMEN DE LA OFERTA: 60 MIL UNIDADES. 
PARA MAYOR INFORMACIÓN: vhlimapimentel@gmail.com
wstp: +51910833367  piña_mdd2.jpgpiña_mdd1.jpgTemas similares: REQUERIMIENTO DE PIÑA GOLDEN piña GOLDEN exportacion PIÑA GOLDEN Vendo Piña Golden VENTA DE PIÑA GOLDEN!!!

----------

